# Does 9 speed Front Derailleur fit an 8-speed crankset?



## Rasck (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
I need a new front derailleur. My current one keeps disappointing me. I have been at the local bike shop to fix it 2 times now. And every time i have been riding in the woods, the high adjustment (i think it is called) comes out of focus. That means that i can't shift to the largest cog. :madman:

I don't know much about this stuff, so i hope you can help me out. my crank is:

Shimano Alloy 42/32/22 170mm

and my front derailleur is:

Shimano Acera - FD-M360 Acera front derailleur, dual-pull, multi-fit, top swing
Acera wide link 8-speed compatible dual pull multi-fit front derailleur for recreational off-road use
Multi clamp band is compatible with all frame dimensions
66-69 degree chainstay to seat tube angle range
For outer chainring size from 42 to 48 tooth, total capacity 20 teeth
Compatible with 7- or 8-speed drivetrains

I am from Europe and i like to use this site

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=658

Can you advise me on a decent front derrailleur?

And by the way, does a 9 speed Front Derailleur fit an 8-speed crankset?

In advance... Thanks!   :thumbsup:


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Rasck said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need a new front derailleur. My current one keeps disappointing me. I have been at the local bike shop to fix it 2 times now. And every time i have been riding in the woods, the high adjustment (i think it is called) comes out of focus. That means that i can't shift to the largest cog. :madman:
> 
> I don't know much about this stuff, so i hope you can help me out. my crank is:
> ...


Technically, I think they have slightly different cages on 9 and 8 speed FD's. In practice, they are interchangeable. You can use a 9 speed FD on an 8 speed crank.

Are you sure it is the high limit screw that is moving? If so, couldn't you just use some loctite on the threads? Are you sure the issue is not the cables/housing, shifter, or just adjustment? Shifting problems are seldom the fault of the derailleur itself.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Firstly, there is no such thing as a "9 speed front derailleur." Almost all are 3 speeds, now some are two speeds. But no 9 speeds. 

If you're talking about a drive train, you're probably more worried about the chain, you answered your question when you posted the specs. 7 and 8 speed drivetrains use one width chain, and 9 speed drive trains use a narrower chain. Front derailleurs are pretty simple affairs. Where the different chain width really makes a big difference is back in the cassette


----------



## Rasck (Mar 19, 2010)

> Are you sure it is the high limit screw that is moving? If so, couldn't you just use some loctite on the threads? Are you sure the issue is not the cables/housing, shifter, or just adjustment? Shifting problems are seldom the fault of the derailleur itself.


When i touch the high limit screw, it seems to be loose (when not in pressure). The idea with some loctite might be worth trying.



> You can use a 9 speed FD on an 8 speed crank.


Does that mean a Shimano SLX Front Derailleur Top Swing M660 will be compatible?
It has :
•	Maximum Capacity - 22T 
•	Top Gear Teeth - 44T 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28029

I got nervous about this because i read somewhere that the front derailleur needs to match 42/32/22 teeth.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

A "9sp" Front Derailleur has a narrow cage. Deore and better derailleurs will have the narrower cage.

It will work with an 8 cog cassette and 8 speed chain, but it will rub sooner when cross chaining.


----------

